
The First Arctic Summer Without Ice Is Coming in Just 15 Years - aaronbrethorst
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-17/the-first-arctic-summer-without-ice-is-coming-in-just-15-years
======
eucryphia
[https://wattsupwiththat.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/snowf...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/snowfalls-are-now-just-a-thing-of-the-past-the-
independent.pdf)

